# MidwestFurFest Videos



## craftyandy (Mar 17, 2010)

Midwestfurfest in one minute.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd-OxF4p-js
By all means post your own.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool, wish I coulda gone. I'm happy as I've found out I might be able to go to anthrocon this june so yay me ^_^


----------



## NXwolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice video.  I'll be going to AC as well.  Will be my first con, so I'm looking forward to meeting a bunch of new people.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

NXwolf said:


> Nice video.  I'll be going to AC as well.  Will be my first con, so I'm looking forward to meeting a bunch of new people.



*Bro pound* Will be my first as well ;-)


----------



## NXwolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Really?  When you going down?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

NXwolf said:


> Really?  When you going down?




June 24-27 That's when it's going on.

I graduate on the 11th so I'll be free of my bonds for a good while ^_^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

lolfurrycon


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 17, 2010)

Furries Like Shiny Cameras
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmcm0vjFzs8


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

craftyandy said:


> Furries Like Shiny Cameras
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmcm0vjFzs8


I want the 10 seconds or so of my life that I just wasted on that instead of listening to queensryche back.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2010)

Great con.


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 18, 2010)

Silly Furries Are Silly Dum Dum Diday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo_5BDVe-Fk


----------

